
Study Finds Segregation Still Prevalent Among California Restaurant Workers - Oatseller
http://sfist.com/2015/10/21/study_finds_extreme_segregation_amo.php
======
Oatseller
Link to Study (pdf) - Racial and Gender Occupational Segregation in the
Restaurant Industry [http://rocunited.org/wp2015b/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/Race...](http://rocunited.org/wp2015b/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/RaceGender_Report_LR.pdf)

